
GitHub adds 'Jobs profile' section (2010) - joelellis
https://i.imgur.com/szEAkK9.png
======
sidpatil
[https://docs.github.com/en/github/setting-up-and-managing-
yo...](https://docs.github.com/en/github/setting-up-and-managing-your-github-
user-account/what-does-the-available-for-hire-checkbox-do)

